# Defective paint???



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I just want to see if any of you guy's have run into this problem.I want to say I have painted for many years but never seen this happen before.This summer I pressure washed a house and the paint which I thought was just oxidized on the surface was really all the way through instead. As long as I would wash on the siding it would just wash right off,it turned to a milky like water and ran off the building. The places that came off the best was on the south and west side, but really all the paint was kind of like a powder on the building.The only thing I can think of was that the paint maker forgot to add the binders to the paint. So what do you guy's think was going on here?

http://www.JohnHowellConstruction.com


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> the paint maker forgot to add the binders to the paint.
> 
> http://www.JohnHowellConstruction.com


 
somebodys gettin fired!


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Well-chalked paint!!*

A cheap exterior paint will degrade in a hurry in the fashion you described.
Especially if poor/no prep was done.

S & W sides get the sun the worst obviously...therefore that's where the worst "chalking" will be found.
Chalking is when the pigments & binders start breaking-down into basically, a powder.

In a way, it doesn't matter how long ago it was last painted. The existing paint could've been applied to a previously chalking surface by some moron homeowner.

If no binder was in the paint, it wouldn't have went on in the first place.

Faron


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Im sorry John, but where did you get this figure?


> The cost for the average newer 2000 square foot home for a contractor to paint is around 2,600 in 2007.


I sure hope not. 

but yah, your paint has just degraded to the point where the resins (I believe that is the same thing as binders?) have degraded and disappeared from UV. Same thing happens in wood.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Defective?
Not likely!

Cheap crappy paint?
Most assuredly!

Interior paint?
Wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

I have to go with the consensus here. It's cheap paint that chalked out. You were just seeing the chalk wash off.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well that's true, but first time for me the chalk went down to the primer.How many of you guy's have had this happen to this extent? I have done a few hundred homes and you would think I would have seen it by before now.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

thats the nice thing about painting, always something new.
By the way, where the heck is Ken?


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

I had it happen to me in December. The house hadnt been painted in 20 years the water looked like pepto. When I painted the house in the afternoon I came back the next morning and the paint still looked and felt wet but was dry. Felt like soap. I think it was sulfactic leaching. Dont know if one had to do anything with the other or not. FYI Never put sealer over blue taped windows and not take off for 2 days. Not a good day


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

i wouldask the paint maker for you money back and then hire a real painter for your "HO's" problem.....really..no really


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeaah John. You hack


:whistling2:


It was nice of admirableptg to leave you his number. You should call him


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

admirableptg said:


> i wouldask the paint maker for you money back and then hire a real painter for your "HO's" problem.....really..no really


I am not firing on all 16 Wise cylinders because:

1) I just looked at the clock on my monitor (technology rocks!!!) and realized it is only 8:15 a.m.

2) I rose from bed at around 6:50 a.m.

3) We have weak coffee because our favorite Starbucks espresso roast was sold out and we are drinking Sumatra or some [email protected]

4) My belly looks REALLY fat when I am sitting at the computer and I hunch forward...

But it seems like one had been fired across the bow on this fine early Sunday morning.

:001_huh:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going to kick some azz here, somebody taking my old thread and defaming it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Go get'm Jhon!!!
I got ur back.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Go get'm Jhon!!!
> I got ur back.


where ya been wing? I miss ya. How's business, it's picking up here for sure.bout time.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Been FLYING! Working 6 - 7 days a week. Doing most the work myself. Keeping cost down. Been biding 4 to 5 a week, landing at least one a week. Not the ones i hope to get. But am finding im making some good bread on the ones i dont think much of. Getting hooked in with a great GC that does mostly PW jobs. Which i got through my local BNI
You?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yes john, I thought this is what is supposed to happen  most of the houses I did were like this. The crap flat would simply just come off while spraying. Yep like a thin milk running down the siding puddling on the ground


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

nEighter said:


> yes john, I thought this is what is supposed to happen  most of the houses I did were like this. The crap flat would simply just come off while spraying. Yep like a thin milk running down the siding puddling on the ground


well, this thread started about a year ago, and no, I usually don't run into this problem at all, I'm still wondering if the top coat is going to stay put.I really hope I never run into this problem again. After talking to the rep, he thinks and so do I that the paint was defective, but it is what it is, you can't really afford to strip the whole house of paint, but from now on, I do check siding for this defect before I start. Live and learn.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

So what happened? I haven't had any of my jobs loose paint. I just powerwashed them really good. I just figured it was all the paint that had oxidized due to the house not being painted since it's first paint job.


----------

